# Uuuugh Another Cracked Frame!!!



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I know that I mentioned how Felt's customer service is so great and that part is still holds true, but I just cracked another frame. This time, instead of cracking at the rear drop out on the driveside of the chainstay, it cracked at the bottom bracket on the same chainstay. I'm talking about the all aluminum frame. This rig started out as an '05 Felt F80- which I bought inew in 2/'06. Around 7/07, that frame cracked and was replaced with an '07 F85 frame. As of last Sunday, 5/17/09, the F85 frame has cracked. What is going on here? I baby my bikes and eventough this is the least expensive of the three, this one gets the most attention since I ride it the most. I clean it after every ride and I upgraded it to the 105 10 speed drivetrain (from the Tiagra/105 9 speed) last year. This is by far my favorite bike and now i'm wondering if my F55 will suffer the same fate if I ride it as much. The F55 has the same frame but with a carbon seatstays. Anyway, I'm getting frustrated with this. Both times, it occurred while climbing. My bike has never been in an accident and has never even seen rain. Can someone tell me if this is a common occurence with these frames or is my 210 lbs too much for this bike?


----------



## ousmalls (Apr 30, 2007)

I broke my f55 at the same spot you broke your second frame. Felt does have some great customer service though.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

If you're going to sell a $150 frame for $2000, you'd better have one hell of a customer service to cater to your returns.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

They are upgrading me to the Felt FA frameset- which is aluminum with the carbon rear because they are out of all aluminum frames. That sucks. I already have that set up on my F55. Now I have to by another bike to tow the Burley with. Oddly enough, this time, it seems to be taking longer to get my replacement frame. I told them on Monday that I needed my bike for this weekend's LA Bike Tour. Well, I won't be taking my son unless I buy another bike to tow the trailer with. This Felt will be up for sale for a good price soon.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This was a bit of a disappointment being that I needed an all aluminum road bike to pull a trailer periodically. That disappointment was gone the minute I saw this bike. Absolutely beautiful!! I believe that it's the same frame as my F55. Soon there will be a low mileage, 58cm, '05 F55 for sale as I search for an all-aluminum framed bike to ride. The failures that I have had have left me somewhat indifferent at the moment, but it's hard to remain that way when Felt is such a great company that really stands behind their product and treats their customers so well. Because of their efforts to make things right each time, I will remain a customer regardless.


----------



## LargeDan (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes. I just found a crack in my Felt F55 Frame just behind the Bottom Bracket on the drive side for the 2nd Time!!!! I bought my Felt around Late 2006 & did around 1000km or so & then found a nice big arse crack!!! & the other day had a creaking noise coming from the bottom bracket & went & ordered a whole new BB, Chain & Cassette to give it a spuce up & went to put them on & found that I have another crack in the same place. WTF what is going on here?? It has only done around 16000km. I'm 6' 2" & weigh 85kg & while not being a supreme climbing machine I'm certainly not the incredible hunk!! Will be contacting my dealer tomorrow to see how long the wait is. They must replace more of these than they sell.. Dan


----------

